# Mashpee ride to remember policeman



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Is anyone planning of riding in the Cpl. William Paolini memorial ride? I'll see you there.

Mashpee ride to remember policeman

By SEAN GONSALVES
STAFF WRITER
MASHPEE - Ben Perry and the rest of the Law Dawgs Motorcycle Club want to make sure the memory of Mashpee Police Cpl. William Paolini Sr. rides on.

The 54-year-old popular motorcycle policeman and a founding member of Law Dawgs died of cancer Dec. 7.

Tomorrow, hundreds of bike-riding police offers and motorcycle enthusiasts will take to the streets of Mashpee in the first William A. Paolini Sr. Memorial Ride and Bike Blessing. The sponsors plan to hold the event annually.

The 25-mile ride, which begins at noon at Mashpee High School just off Route 151, is open to anyone with a lawfully registered motorbike.

The registration fee is $10. Money raised by the memorial ride will be set aside for a scholarship fund for Mashpee students to be given in Paolini's name and to help support the Mashpee D.A.R.E. program, according to Perry, a Mashpee Police dispatcher and Law Dawgs Motorcycle Club founder.

"We want to create scholarships in his name for Mashpee students pursuing studies in law enforcement or public safety-related fields," he said. "And we want to fully support Mashpee D.A.R.E. (which is no longer funded by the state)."

Perry said they are expecting more than 500 bikers, mostly law enforcement and military service members, to participate in the ride.

Those who plan to join the ride are invited to gather at Mashpee High School at 10 a.m. - two hours before the ride begins - where there will be a pre-ride blessing offered by Christ the King deacon Robert LeMay, food vendors and a motorcycle display.

Local FM radio station, 104.7 - The Rocket - will do a live broadcast from the event. And Perry is hoping ESPN reporters will take notice, considering the popular sports network will be in town on the same day to cover a body-building contest at the high school.

The police-escorted memorial ride will begin in Mashpee and make its way through parts of Falmouth, Sandwich and Barnstable before ending at Dino's Sports Bar & Finally Dino's on Route 151 in Mashpee.

Dino's owner, Dino Mitrokostas, is one of the dozen or so local business owners helping to sponsor the ride.

"I just think this is the nicest compliment anyone could give my husband," Sally Paolini said. "The Law Dawgs are the people that deserve most of the credit, along with the sponsors who made it possible. The money goes to a good cause."

Mrs. Paolini said that herson Heath, who is in the Marines and has been stationed at Camp Lejeune in North Carolina, came home for tomorrow's ride.

"He's home for this memorial. He's going to ride his father's bike and lead the ride," she said.

Paolini also has another son, William Jr., who lives in Mashpee and will also attend the memorial.

For more information about the memorial ride or the Law Dawgs Motorcycle Club go to http://www.lawdawgsmc.org/ index1.htm

http://www.lawdawgsmc.org/events.htm
http://www.capecodonline.com/cctimes/mashpeeride30.htm


----------



## jackryan (Apr 11, 2004)

I was there on Sat. - great ride. I'm not sure how many bikes were there, I'd say at least 500 or more. The weather was great - the ride was well organized, plenty of cops on bikes stopping traffic at all the intersections etc.

People were coming out of their homes and sitting on the lawns waving at us as we went by. All the kids along the route really liked seeing all those bikes.

The troopers did a great job - they had the air wing out escorting us - that was cool. One of the highlights was riding past Zachary's B: :GNANA: :BNANA: - they had the "talent" out front on the grass waving to us  

A good cause, a great ride!!!

Nice job Ben


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

I agree! The best ride I've ever participated in.

Ben Perry, the Law Dawgs and all other participating members did a great job setting it up.

Can't wait for the next ride.


----------

